# Tire thread measurement for new tire



## herosi (Jun 16, 2004)

My wife has a 2003 blue BMW 325I so I thought it was okay to ask this question here.

I just purchased a 2003 Acura cerified TL. The dealer told me he had put two brand new michelin tires on the rear of the car. These tires do not look new to me. I measured the thread at home and I got 5/32 thread on the middle thread on both of the rear tires and 6/32 thread on the front tires. 

My question is what is the minimum thread depth for new tires? 

The minimum thread depth acceptable for a Acura certified car is supposed to be 5/32. I'm just bummed that the dealer lied to me.

Thanks
Karl


----------



## herosi (Jun 16, 2004)

herosi said:


> My wife has a 2003 blue BMW 325I so I thought it was okay to ask this question here.
> 
> I just purchased a 2003 Acura cerified TL. The dealer told me he had put two brand new michelin tires on the rear of the car. These tires do not look new to me. I measured the thread at home and I got 5/32 thread on the middle thread on both of the rear tires and 6/32 thread on the front tires.
> 
> ...


I just found out from the Michelin site that the new thread depth for this tire is 10/32.
Its back to the dealer for me.

Thanks for listening
Karl


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

and 2/32 is minimum legal limit.


----------

